# Sunday June 3rd early



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Is anybody fishing in the Sydney area Sunday morning?
I was planning on heading outside but launch points do not look good(new south swell is up).
Open to suggestions.
Let me know.
I am keen as mustard.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Kraley

Sounds good. I am in.
What time?
What gear will I need as far as tackle and lures go?
How did you go today?

Wigg


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley - I'll be launching at Little Manly just after 6 and will see you on the water.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

kraley said:


> Davey G said:
> 
> 
> > kraley - I'll be launching at Little Manly just after 6 and will see you on the water.
> ...


not a chance


----------

